# [sys-kernel] la nuova use deblob

## cloc3

è comparsa una nuova use nel kernel.

non conosco il significato esatto del termine blob, ma immagino si riferisca a certi elementi di software binario appartenenti a dispositivi proprietari che vengono inclusi nella distribuzione standard del kernel.

se non sbaglio, sono anni che stallmann ci si batte.

occhio e croce, quali, e quanti, possono essere i dispositivi che potrebbero risultare compromessi dall'uso di questa useflag?

----------

## mack1

Ciao Clock3, se attivi temporaneamente la USE deblob e vai a scaricarti i sorgenti del kernel, in distfiles ti trovi "deblob-2.6.32" che è uno script di debian che ti rimuove appunto i "binary blob" dai sorgenti del kernel....all'interno dello script trovi i dispositivi a cui verrà rimosso il supporto.

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

veramente a me è rimasto il dubbio... se attivo deblob lo script viene eseguito o no?

----------

## mack1

@djinnZ se attivi la USE "deblob", lo script viene eseguito, ma solo dopo che i sorgenti sono stati decompressi (e poi installati, è come una patch che viene applicata al kernel vanilla), quindi se vuoi darti un'occhiata allo script, puoi  attivare deblob e fare il fetch dei sorgenti del kernel.

Ciao

----------

## djinnZ

Lo script posso sempre andarlo a vedere il punto era se mettere in portage.use -deblob o meno.

----------

## ago

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Lo script posso sempre andarlo a vedere il punto era se mettere in portage.use -deblob o meno.

 

a coscienza tua  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

tanto sono obbligato per legge al software proprietario ed a sborsare in favore di certi parassiti (camere di commercio in testa)... peggio di così...

----------

